# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  من فوائد الأستاذة أناهيد السميري

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏*

*لابد أن نعلم بأن منزلة إبراهيم -عليه السلام- العالية عند ربه إنما مبدؤها أنه وفّى في الابتلاء، أنّه أتم الكلمات.*
*‏*
*فالناظر إليه قدوة، يثبت عند ورود الشبهات، ويدفعها بما معه من الحق،*
*‏*
*وعند ورود الشهوات يعمل بمقتضى الإيمان، ويجاهد الشهوة،*
*‏*
*والناس في هذا المقام درجات لا يحصيها إلا الله.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*"ابذلي مع أبنائك وابذلي، واعلمي أن الله شكور لا يضيع تعبك، سواء خرجت الثمرة أم لم تخرج !*

*‏ولذلك الذي يخرج مِن بيته مهاجرا إلى الله، ثم يموت في الطريق {فقد وقع أجره على الله}.*

*‏فلو بذلتِ جهدك في تربية أبنائك ولم تري الثمرات في حياتك، فقد وقع أجرك على الله مادمتِ تحتسبين على الله.".*

*منـقول من فوائد أناهيد السميري*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

متابعة، فوائد طيبة.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نفع الله بك أم علي على نقل هذه الفوائد

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
"‏احتسبي على الله أن تعلمي ابنك كل مسألة مهمة في العقيدة.**‏والذي يكتسبه الصغير في مرحلة الطفولة صفته الثبات.*
*‏ولذا لما تراجع نفسك ستجد أنه لما يقال لك كلام باطل، وأنت تربيت على الحق، قد لاتعرف كيف تجيب على الشبهة بالتفصيل، لكن تقول لنفسك بأن هذا كلام غيرمقبول.*
*‏وذلك يأتي من تأسيس الحق".


**منـقول من فوائد أناهيد السميري


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**‏يقال له: "تدبّر وأنت تقرأ القرآن"**‏يرد: "سيطول علي الوقت"**‏لِم العجلة**‏ما الذي يشغلك في الحياة**‏عظّم القرآن في قلبك**‏انظر ماذا يقول الله عز وجل حتى تشغل قلبك ومشاعرك بالقرآن**‏وكلما قلّ الاهتمام بالدنيا زاد اهتمامك بالقرآن**
**‏أ.اناهيد السميري*

----------


## نور الهدى اسعد

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وإياكِ أختي نور الهدى اسعد

----------

